# .



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

:-D


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

You got an iPhone Con? Try this http://marinezones.com.au/regions/

Apparently it's an app that uses your phones GPS and alerts you when you're in a green zone (probably a bit late then). I think there are a few apps around that offer this service.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

No idea Chris.

I watch fishin trip with JK and he rabbits on about this app from time to time. I'm sure he's mentioned the word android at some point, I just don't know if it was in the same sentence as 'Stop the Bus' or 'Gone, like last weeks pay'


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

.


----------



## submdi (Feb 1, 2013)

The Navionics app for Android has some zones plainly identified and some are not so clear. Cost is about $50 from memory. Pretty good value if you've got an android tablet to use it on. Lots of good detail, I use it quite a bit.

This is a pretty convenient one though, for free. http://www.webstation.com.au/pdf/0907_Moreton_Bay_Marine_zonings.pdf


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Is there any way to get the green/yellow zone coordinate boundary corners into a Lowrance Elite 5 as waypoints? (I don't have a smart phone).

Better still would be a way of naming or colouring them so it was obvious, and the user could avoid entering the zone with fishing gear deployed?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

kayakone said:


> Is there any way to get the green/yellow zone coordinate boundary corners into a Lowrance Elite 5 as waypoints? (I don't have a smart phone).
> 
> Better still would be a way of naming or colouring them so it was obvious, and the user could avoid entering the zone with fishing deployed?


I'm not familiar with the gear you're referring to there but I remember reading a post here by someone who had come up with a bit of a work around way of putting these zones into their GPS.

Buying the maps or is the easiest way to do it but some, like me, might not have enough use to justify forking out the cash. I've just downloaded the app BIGKEV has mentioned and am going to have a play with it.


----------



## ryan (May 30, 2012)

Kayakone if you find a way to do this please let me know I have the same model


----------



## Foxxy (May 12, 2008)

Dunno if lowrance have similar, but garmin have a very basic mapping software that is free and compatible with my basic little gps. I have the green zones in google earth ( downloaded them and can forward if needed) and sync them to the garmin software and to the GPS from there as a "track" . It works and is not as painful as it sounds


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Barrabundy said:


> I've just downloaded the app BIGKEV has mentioned and am going to have a play with it.


Interested to see what it's like Con. I have never fished anywhere near any of the greenzones so have had no need to date for such an app. But if you think it's worthwhile I might grab it also 'just in case'.

Kev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've downloaded the marine zones app and it looks like it would be good enough for what I want.

Next weekend should be a good test because I'm going to magnetic island and there are a few different zones around it which I should be able to get close to whether on land or in the kayak or ferry.

This app does seem to have a glitch though. The area between Townsville and Magnetic Island is all shown as land and the green zones around the island aren't visible, neither is the island itself although it does flash up every now and then when trying to move around the map. Maybe if I was actually closer to the area it might load up fully.

Anyway, in theory and apart from the fact the map of the area I want to go it isn't visible, this app should be good enough for the level of detail I want. If I can see my location on the map as being close to a green zone, I know I'm closer than I want to be.

Am I trying to avoid saying this app is a complete failure?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Sitting in my room planning tomorrow morning's session and throwing a line off the balcony is out of the question!


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

So Con, what was you're final verdict on this app?

Interested in hearing you're thoughts after using it......

Kev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

While the warning went off in my room, I was in a green zone, Magnetic Island doesn't show up when you zoom in on the map. I had paper maps but the whole area of the island was just a big yellow patch, couldn't tell where I was in the area by using this app. Definitely a waste of money for that particular area.

Warning alarm goes off but how do you know which way too be to be in the clear if you're really dumb and relying purely on this app.aune there are gaps or glitches in their map.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Try zooming in to Magnetic Island yourself if you have the app just to satisfy that it's not just me.


----------

